# Step van



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone use a step up van for there fleet?

How do you like it?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ptturner91 said:


> Anyone use a step up van for there fleet?
> 
> How do you like it?


We had step vans for many years. I would say they were great to work out of with the right interior. We eventually switched to Isuzus with 14' superstructures. 

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> We had step vans for many years. I would say they were great to work out of with the right interior. We eventually switched to Isuzus with 14' superstructures.


^^^ Same exact story for us.

Not sure what a superstructure is though. Maybe referring to the Hackney type rigs with professionally built shelving systems. I did my own but would not do it that way again.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

20 something years ago...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

A superstructer is a 14' long utility bed which is also an 8' covered walk in. Here is a picture of my old personal truck I stopped in Las Vegas. I spotted him on the freeway and he was nice enough to exit the freeway for me.

Mark


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I got two Step Vans. I love them. Been more reliable than the Isuzu cab over used to drive. I'll be a step van driver for here on out I believe until something better cones along


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

When I open my own company I want a diesel step van.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

We used to run one as a drain truck, it was a former post office cube van on a Dodge chassis running on propane. It had a false floor with the electric eel sectional cables kept under there and a Model C in it, along with a smattering of fernco's & fittings and a roll of vapor barrier for protecting the customers floors and walls. I hated overtime main drain calls because it meant first driving to the shop, opening the gate, clearing the alarm, getting the keys, then swapping my tool bag to the drainmobile. In winters worst temperatures it would usually mean boosting it too. After the call was the reverse to get back to my regular van. Once we got a General Speedrooter 90 spelled its demise as it was faster to grab, one could even put it in their truck for being on-call; though we did keep the model C for the jobs that would require it.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We have 5 of them. They aren't terrible to work out of. They are cold in the winter and scorching in the summer. We have 2 10' single rear wheel Grumman GMC trucks, these are heating trucks(too small for plumbing). 2 14' Ford Utilimaster trucks (one bought brand new, one a former currier truck). Then there is my old Snap-on truck, she lived a good life but after 1,270,000 km's she bit the big one two weeks ago. As much as I b****ed and complained about it, I miss having a clean dedicated plumbing truck to run out of. Tin bangers never keep their trucks neat. That and these two small ones were bakery trucks so there is no room in them.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

I am looking for a stepper myself, but I couldn't pass up the deal on a 10' cube from Uhaul.com. '04 GMC, 94K miles, $6,000 cash..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the look of USPS's new trucks in Chicagoland. Haven't figured out what it is but it looks maybe a foot longer than a standard express and 2' taller. Anybody know what it is?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.isuzucv.com/reachvan/


----------

